# white perch as cut bait



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

Will cut perch work as bait for bluefish and stripers? I have caught stripers live-lining white perch but has anyone caught anything other than catfish on cut white perch?


----------



## MdCrappie (Mar 26, 2010)

yep - In addition to crabs and blues, I've even caught white perch on white perch. Don't think I've ever gotten a striper on it though.


----------



## Hueski (Feb 5, 2012)

It will catch rockfish blues crabs and puppy drum also sea trout.


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Absolutely all the fish above will hit it! Im gonna soak some in a couple hrs myself!


----------



## Espresso (Mar 18, 2005)

It might depend on the season but in the heat of summer, cut bait will catch a lot of different varieties. I've caught a croaker on cut Spot.

That said, seems like perch are more plentiful early in the season while spots are around all summer into fall. Match the hatch. In other words, use whatever bait is in the waters that time of year.


----------



## Da Angler (May 13, 2008)

Hell to the yeah bait is bait they all eat each other anyway. Seen an old guy one time run out of bait cut up a small croaker and catch more croakers


----------



## kayak456 (Jun 5, 2012)

helllll yes it works . scale it, then filet it so theres no bones, dont skin it though. it works because the skin is pretty damn tuff. it is great bluefish & rockfish bait. and yes croaker love cut bait to. ive got croaker on cut perch but cut spot is excellant croaker bait. most people dont know it but croaker LOVE mud minnows & also cut spot/bluefish. but back to the subject cut perch is very very good cut bait. ive gotten alot of 20-25 inch rock & 10-20+ inch blues. i got alot of pups on it this summer. all of this is around eastern bay/ thomas point & in the south river, good luck


----------

